# LP's True Putt (Poa Reptans) Lawn Journal



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

375 sq ft renovation with Poa Reptans.

8/24: Final Round-Up application

8/27: scalp, bag, heavy dethatch

8/28: core aeration. Cores removed and top dressed and leveled with mason sand

8/29: seeded with 1 lbs of True Putt (Outsider Pride) and lightly covered with peat moss. Fertilizer with 12-24-18 and 4-3-0 slow release, and Kelp4Less ExtremeBlend and Calcium Carbonate.

9/3: first signs of life

9/5: more Kelp4Less 2-way

9/12: begun spoon feeding 18-3-6 CoRoN liquid at 1/4# N/1,000 and Kelp4Less 2-way

9/14: touch-up bare spots with 1/2# more Poa Reptans

9/17: First now with the basic Scott's push reel mower at 1".

9/19: Full bag rate of Bay State 4-3-0 and Kelp4Less. Dropped the reel to 3/4"

9/21: Dropped the reel as low as it can go. Not quite 1/2".


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks good. The most amazing part is how you did most of the work in Oct and got results in Sept. damn flux capacitor grass....

*edit*.. I see you changed the dates, but didn't say anything. Very sneaky.


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks good. The most amazing part is how you did most of the work in Oct and got results in Sept. damn flux capacitor grass....
> 
> *edit*.. I see you changed the dates, but didn't say anything. Very sneaky.


Thanks for the catch.


----------

